# Can I use ThrottleStop with a desktop CPU? (12400F)



## abceleung (Jun 28, 2022)

Hi,
I previously used Throttlestop on my gaming laptop until the plundervolt fix disabled undervolting.
Now I have a brand new desktop PC with 12400F and Gigabyte B660M DS3H AX DDR4 motherboard.
I downloaded Throttlestop and noticed that all voltage options in the FIVR window are greyed out. 
Does this mean I cannot undervolt with Throttlestop?


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 28, 2022)

abceleung said:


> all voltage options in the FIVR window are greyed out.


Post a screenshot of the FIVR window if you have a question. Does ThrottleStop show Locked at the top of the FIVR window? Your motherboard might have locked CPU voltage control just like your gaming laptop did.


----------



## abceleung (Jun 28, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> Post a screenshot of the FIVR window if you have a question. Does ThrottleStop show Locked at the top of the FIVR window? Your motherboard might have locked CPU voltage control just like your gaming laptop did.


Throttlestop is locked. I can adjust Vcore voltage in BIOS though.


----------



## solarmystic (Jul 1, 2022)

I can confirm that on a completely different motherboard (MSI PRO B660M-A WIFI DDR4) the 12400F also shows up as locked in Throttlestop as well in the FIVR Window.

It seems that Intel has completely locked down manual voltage control and even basic manual multiplier control (when past generations could at least be manipulated from the lowest multiplier to the highest non OC multiplier by Throttlestop) in Windows (and possibly in the BIOS as well) for Non K Alder Lake chips and the voltage offset in the BIOS doesn't seem to apply anything as well when checked in Windows using ThrottleStop or HWInfo64.

A small consolation is that the TPL window, PL1 and PL2 plus turbo time values still work and can be applied as required to manipulate the CPU into working within a specific power envelope or temperature.


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 2, 2022)

solarmystic said:


> 12400F also shows up as locked in ThrottleStop






ThrottleStop shows Not Available for 12th Gen CPUs that do not support voltage control.

For 10th and 11th Gen CPUs, when ThrottleStop reported Locked, these CPUs could be unlocked with a UEFI bios mod.









						Undervolting 2020 Dell Laptops like the Vostro 7500 and More Tips to Improve Thermals, Battery Life, and Speed - Brendan Greenley
					

2021 Update: Based on post and Reddit comments, the approach to unlock undervolting works for a number of models, including the XPS, Inspiron, G5, 11th Generation Intel processors, and 2021 Dell models and other lines. If it works for you, please leave a comment below so others may know...




					brendangreenley.com
				




I have not yet heard of any way to enable voltage control when ThrottleStop shows Not Available. The 11th Gen G7 series also show Not Available. Intel might have decided to fuse something off on the assembly line to prevent voltage control on these processors from ever being possible.
Whoever finds a way to crack this will be a hero to the user community.


----------



## solarmystic (Jul 2, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> I have not yet heard of any way to enable voltage control when ThrottleStop shows Not Available. The 11th Gen G7 series also show Not Available. Intel might have decided to fuse something off on the assembly line to prevent voltage control on these processors from ever being possible.
> Whoever finds a way to crack this will be a hero to the user community.


It is a shame that they finally decided to extend the voltage lockdown to desktop CPUs with Alder Lake when it was previously something they only did for laptop CPUs and motherboards. I had an older i7 7700 non K CPU that had full voltage control and multiplier control with your Throttlestop software.

It definitely makes buying a K CPU for reasons besides overclocking a lot more feasible.


----------



## NixonP (Jul 2, 2022)

Yeah 10 series 10750 in MSI GE75 still works.


----------



## NixonP (Jul 5, 2022)

Wanted to mention, immediately after the proceeding post, I set my cpu -25mV. I didn't repost anything because I immediately crashed, I forgot which computer I was on at the time, i7-4770 on a H81 BTC pro 2.0 desktop with a rx570 I had been using for mining a number of years ago that I'm now trying to get Elden Ring to run on well, I finally found my original bios, the ones on here weren't samsung memory.  I dug through the old hard drive pile and managed to find the motherload of most of my old stock vbioses.  I uploaded the 570 after verifying it was stock, and as I re-stock the pile of 460s modded to 560s, other 560s and 550s I'll upload those too.  Not sure about the 550s but 2x560s beat a 580 in most benchmarks, maybe I can get a little for them.


----------

